# How many?



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Any idea how many will be attending? I know people can pay on the day but was just wondering how many tickets had been sold?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

me too as i may have to work. But really want to come so might need to pay on the day.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Paying on the gate will be fine 

There is a 3000-4000 max capacity for the show and about 1000 tickets gone so far. We would expect overall attendance in the first year to be around the 2000 mark, but as it's never been done before, we just don't know. What we do know is that much larger shows don't do as well as they claim and one new show had 50 attendees recently, so Waxstock is off to a flying start... :thumb:

Whether you pay in advance or on the gate, it doesn't matter, just make sure you're part of it and enjoy the features/exhibitors.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

The wilton house supercar show started with 50 guys meeting in a pub car park , 3 years later its over 15k of public attendance for one day . 




So a very good start indeed :thumb:

kelly


----------

